# مصطبة رجالى وبناتى



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*بما عندنا
مصطبة رجالى
وممنوع كلام البنات فيةكتير
والعكس
برضو فى مصطبة البنات
فانا قلت 
افتحلكم مصطبة 
متنوعيا
بس بحدود
يعنى انا كا
واحد من الرجالة هسال سؤال
والكل يجاوب علية 
من كل الطرفين
بنات وشباب 
رجالةوستات
وحين الانتهاء من الاجابة
..........الخ اللى عايز يفتح
من اى طرفين يتكلم فيها عادى موافقين
اناموافق على الفكرة
ومنتظر ارئكم
ويارب تعجبكم فكرتى
شعارنا 
المساواة لافرق بيننا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فكرة حلوة جدا يا سمير لان فى مواضيع بتخص الاتنين وبتبقى محتاجة اراء الاتنين 
انا موافقة عليها فكرة جميلة ​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فكرة حلوة جدا يا سمير لان فى مواضيع بتخص الاتنين وبتبقى محتاجة اراء الاتنين
> انا موافقة عليها فكرة جميلة ​


تمام جميل
هودا اللى اناكنت عاوز 
اوصلو
اشكرك بجدمن قلبى
على الموافقة


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن نتكلم عن
 فترة الخطوبة ولامش ممكن
 بمعنى اصح
 مااهى الحدود بين
 الطرفين  اثناء الخطوبة
 والغيرمسموح نعملو
 خاص على حد معلوماتى
 البوسة ومسك اليدين
 وكانو شى عادى
 قرات اكتر على النت
 رايت انو يجب حضن الخطيبة
 تحت مبدا اشعارها بالحب والرتايح والحنان
 مستنى ردكم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بص يا سمير انا اختلف معاك فى موضوع يجب حضن الخطيبة تحت مبداء 
اشعارها بالحب والحنان من رائى فى حاجات كتير ممكن يوضح بيها حبه ليها 
غير كدا وهى انه يخاف على مشاعرها ويخاف على زعلها ​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بص يا سمير انا اختلف معاك فى موضوع يجب حضن الخطيبة تحت مبداء *
> اشعارها بالحب والحنان من رائى فى حاجات كتير ممكن يوضح بيها حبه ليها
> *غير كدا وهى انه يخاف على مشاعرها ويخاف على زعلها *​


كلام جميل جدااااااااا
دااللى اقصدو بالظبط
الكلام بالون الاحمر
بنسبة اول سطر
بالون ازرق
ممكن توضحى تقصدى اية


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

اقصد ان لازم يبقى فى حدود بين الخطيبين وعدم تعديها مش من المفروض انهم يتعدوا فترة الخطوبة 
 ويخدوا كل مرحلة واحدة واحدة يعنى فترة الخطوبة بتبقى كلها حب وكلام جميل وخالية من اى مشاكل يستمتعوا بيها بالمشاعر الجميلة دى
ومن رائي انهم مش يتعدوا مرحلة مسك الايدين فقط ​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقصد ان لازم يبقى فى حدود بين الخطيبين وعدم تعديها مش من المفروض انهم يتعدوا فترة الخطوبة
> ويخدوا كل مرحلة واحدة واحدة يعنى فترة الخطوبة بتبقى كلها حب وكلام جميل وخالية من اى مشاكل يستمتعوا بيها بالمشاعر الجميلة دى
> ومن رائي انهم مش يتعدوا مرحلة مسك الايدين فقط ​


كلام جميل جداااااااا
يعنى فى فترة الخطوبة
يبقى الحدود
وهو مسك الايدين فقط
بى الاضافةكلام حب وغرام
بس كدا
اوك جميل جدا تعالى بقى بعد
الحتيتين دول
بعد الجوازالحب بيقل
بسبب المشاكل بتكتر والمسؤلية بتكون تقيلة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

كل دى مصاطب؟؟؟
 طيب سمى المصطبه دى  " مكس"
 بلاش رجالى و الكلمه التانيا دى-- اعتقد دى مش حلوه تتقال-- و لا دى عادى؟؟
 انا شايفا الناس متقبلاها عادى!!
 كدا المصاطب التانيا هتتهجر و مش هنعرف نسترزق  و نبيع فيها ازوزا و شيشا-- كدا بتصرق الزباين يا سمير-- مينفعش الكلام ده 
 ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

سمير شكلة داخل على مرحلة جديدة وعاوز يعرف حدودة فيها علشان ميضربش

اول كل مرحلة وليها وضعها

وكل اثنين وليهم وضع فى كل مرحلة

بمعنى فى بنت تقبل البوسة او الحضن فى الخطوبة زى ما انتى بتقول

وفى بنت مش بتقبل . ومسك الايدين معاها مرحلة متقدمة جدا
واعتقد ان ده هو المتاح حاليا او الاكتر انتشار ... غير لو فى اخلقيات انتشرة بعد جوازى وانا مكنتش عارف .. وكمان بيرجع لتربية البنت نفسها

وكمان بيرجع للمكان اللى بيتم فى المقابلة .. يعنى البيت ولا الشارع ولا الكنيسة ولا النادى ... الخ


وبيرجع لمدى الحب والتواصل وتأكيد اتمام الجواز ولا فيه شك فى اتمام الفرح

... الخ 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

نصيحا -- خليه يمسكها يا فوزياااااا

اعتقد إن مسك اليد فى الخطوبه  بتبقا جميله جدا و بتوصل كل المشاعر بدون كلام--
 بعد الجواز يا بنات مفيش مسك أيادى-- هيبقا فى مسك مكنسه --مسك جاروف-- مسك حله -- مسك بصله ههههههههههههه
 خليه يمسكها يا فوزييييه هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*تم تعديل العنوان وحذف كلمه من اول مشاركه
رجاء عدم استخدام هذه الكلمه مره اخرى
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*
مش كل حاجة مكتوبة على النت هتتوافق مع تعاليمنا المسيحية
واللي ننكسف نعمله أمام الناس المفروض منعملهوش في السر
وبعدين في حاجات يا سمير أهم من التعبير عن المشاعر في فترة الخطوبة صدقني

شوف عبود مثلاااا لما سألته في المصطبة الرجالي عن ما هي الحاجات الأساسية اللي المفروض الخطيبين يتفقوا عليها عشان مفيش حاجة تيجي على دماغهم بعد كدة

وكانت اجابته تدل على ان الموضوع كبير جداااا

الجدية ثم الجدية ثم الجدية يا سمير لأن ده مستقبل وحياة كاملة ومن غير المعقول اننا نضيع فترة الخطوبة في اننا نقعد نحب في بعض ونخاف على زعل بعض واحنا مش واخدين بالنا ان مسئولية تكوين بيت وأسرة محتاج  حاجات أهم من كدة بكتير وللأسف مفيش معرفة كافية بالحاجات دي

*​


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> * الجدية ثم الجدية ثم الجدية يا سمير لأن ده مستقبل وحياة كاملة ومن غير المعقول اننا نضيع فترة الخطوبة في اننا نقعد نحب في بعض ونخاف على زعل بعض واحنا مش واخدين بالنا ان مسئولية تكوين بيت وأسرة محتاج  حاجات أهم من كدة بكتير وللأسف مفيش معرفة كافية بالحاجات دي
> 
> *​


*عندك حق*

*لان لو ضيعنا فترة الخطوبه فى التسبيل والحب والرومانسيه .. واهملنا الاتفاق ... هنلاقى اننا بعد الجواز نقعد نتفق ... رغم ان خلاص بيبقى الموضوع انتهى ... وهما مش بيتفقوا ... انما بيبدأوا يتخانقوا بقى على الحاجات اللى كااااااااان المفروض يتفقوا عليها ايام الخطوبه ومحصلش* :t26:

*مشكلتنا اننا بنحب "ننط" على المراحل مرحلة الخطوبه مرحلة دراسه واتفاق وفهم ... ومفيش مانع من المشاعر لانها مطلوبه طبعاً ولكن متبقاش سيدة الموقف*

*بعد الزواج حبوا بعض براحتكم عندكم العمر كله عشان تحبوا بعض ... حطوا اساسيات فى فترة سنه ولا اتنين بتوع الخطوبه ... واجلوا الحب والرومانسيه مستنيكم عمر كامل .. انما احنا بنعكس ... وبنبنى غلط !!!*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

المشكله إنهم كدا و لا كدا هايتخانقو ا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  متحولووووش  نبنى ننط -- طوب طين-- مفيش فايده--
 محتاجين المعييين ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كل دى مصاطب؟؟؟
> طيب سمى المصطبه دى  " مكس"
> بلاش رجالى و الكلمه التانيا دى-- اعتقد دى مش حلوه تتقال-- و لا دى عادى؟؟
> انا شايفا الناس متقبلاها عادى!!
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى يازعيمة
اهوالواحد على راىالهنود
عايز تبقى غنى 
اشتغل فى اعمال غير مشروعة
ههههههههههههههههههههه


Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> سمير شكلة داخل على مرحلة جديدة وعاوز يعرف حدودة فيها علشان ميضربش
> طبعا عندك حق
> ههههههههههههههههه
> اول كل مرحلة وليها وضعها
> ...


اشكر تعب محبتك
استاذى الغالى اشكرك بجدااااااااااا


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> مش كل حاجة مكتوبة على النت هتتوافق مع تعاليمنا المسيحية
> واللي ننكسف نعمله أمام الناس المفروض منعملهوش في السر
> وبعدين في حاجات يا سمير أهم من التعبير عن المشاعر في فترة الخطوبة صدقني
> ...


كلام  مظبوط  علشان قلقان
ومحتاج استشارة
ههههه
طبعا طبعا عندك حق 


white.angel قال:


> *عندك حق*
> 
> *لان لو ضيعنا فترة الخطوبه فى التسبيل والحب والرومانسيه .. واهملنا الاتفاق ... هنلاقى اننا بعد الجواز نقعد نتفق ... رغم ان خلاص بيبقى الموضوع انتهى ... وهما مش بيتفقوا ... انما بيبدأوا يتخانقوا بقى على الحاجات اللى كااااااااان المفروض يتفقوا عليها ايام الخطوبه ومحصلش* :t26:
> *كلام مقعول اختى وايت انجل
> ...


طبعا هعملها عاشق ولهان
ومشبعيد اعملها اميتاب بتشان
ههههههههههههههه


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المشكله إنهم كدا و لا كدا هايتخانقو ا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> متحولووووش  نبنى ننط -- طوب طين-- مفيش فايده--
> محتاجين المعييين ههههههههههه


هههههههههه:smile02
صدقينى يا حوبوا ld:ld:
بعد الجواز كل شى يتغير :vava::vava:
من سئ الى اسؤ:t26::t26::t26:
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 سبتمبر 2012)

المساوة بين الطرفين هذا هو العدل بدون تفرقة بين الجنسين


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

تمام استاذى حبيب يسوع


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مستنين باقى الاجابات


----------



## aymonded (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الحب ليس هو قفزة في الفراغ أسمها مشاعر وأحاسيس ورومانسية، أو أحلام الفتى الطائر ولا البنت المثالية، ولا هو مجرد كلمتين ومسك يد ولمس وجه، لأن كل هذه أشياء تخص الزوجين في سر الحب الأصيل المتزن بالتقوى في سرّ معرفة الله على ضوء الإنجيل أساس جوهر حياتهم، لأن أي ارتباط في الأساس غير مربوط برأس الزوجين الذي هو شخص الكلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح لابد من أن يُهدم لأنه أصبح غير مسيحي حقيقي، بل صوري شكلي، وأقل ريح تأتي عليه تعصف به لتطيح بالبيت كله لينهار تماماً في النهاية حتى لو استمر شكلاً، وكما هو مكتوب: [ لا سلام قال ربي للأشرار ]

هذا هو المبدأ الأساسي، أما في فترة الخطوبة هي فترة تمهيدية وقاعدة أساسية مثل الأساس الذي يوضع قبل أن يتم البناء، والأساس عادة غير مفرح دائماً لأنه ليس ببهاء بناء البيت وتزيينه، لذلك فترة الخطوبة ليست من أجل النزهة وكلام الحب والمشاعر الفياضة (رغم أهميتها ولا يتم إهمالها) التي أن بدأت هكذا دائماً (مجرد مشاعر ورومانسيات فقط) لن تستمر لأنها مبنية على رومانسيات وهمية تبدأ بالشفتين وتننتهي عند الزواج، لأنها ليس لها أصل مثل النبتة التي تموت جذورها فتقع في النهاية وتموت، لذلك نجد أن الكثيرين يقولون الكلمة الشهيرة [ أن الحب انتهى أو مات بعد الزواج ] أو الحب يموت بالزواج ....

فأن لم يتم وضع الأساس في الخطوبة مع الوعي بمعنى الحب الزيجي الأصيل، وأن الخطوبة تمهيد مثل الحفر في الأرض لوضع الأساس، وأن الحب رحلة حياة كاملة منذ بداية الإعجاب للشيخوخة والقبر، فأن الحياة حتماً ستنهار لأن ليس فيها هذا الوعي، وحذاري من أن حد ينظر للآخر على أنه إنسان كامل، ولا ينظر لنفسه أنه كمال الحب أو أنه كامل في حبه، لأن الحب الحقيقي والأصيل يبدأ مثل البذرة التي تنمو مع الأيام لتُصبح شجرة ضخمة مثمرة بثمر كثير يظهر في حياتهما وفي حياة أولادهما، والحب بين اثنين يعني تبادل عطاء وبذل دائم لا يتوقف ومساعدة عملية واقعية لبعضهما البعض وكل واحد مستعد أن يبذل أقصى ما عنده - للموت - لأجل الآخر وكل واحد يرد على الحب بالحب، ليس كلاماً إنما أفعالاً تظهر في تقبل أخطاء الآخر والمساعدة على تخطيها...

على فكرة أنا باقول نقط متسعة جداً وسريعة بدن تفاصيل، لأني أتركها لكم لتتكلموا فيها براحتكم، كل واحد وحسب رؤيته الشخصية التي يراها في الكلام من جهة الخبرة... ربنا يفرحكم ويوفقكم جميعاً في حياتكم العملية آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مية مية 
استاذى ايمن عند حق
فى كل كلمةاشكرك
بجداااااااااااا
دلوقتى  عايز اعرف خطوات البناء 
او بمعنى اصح
ايةهى الطرق السليمة
لانجح مشروع الحب والزواج 
تحت مبدا اسمو فترةالخطوبة
وهى فترةالتاسيس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش هنضحك على بعض الخطوبة لازم يكون فيها حب و كلام حلو و مشاعر بس بحدود .. و الحدود بتختلف من بنت للتانية و من ولد للتانى و حسب العلاقة اللى بينكم .. يعنى لو جواز صالونات يبقى كرم من ربنا لو مسكت ايدها لو جواز حب و تعرفها من الاول يبقى هتقعد تقرب منها شوية هتهزر معاها حبة لكن القبلات و الاحضان بصراحة انا بعترض عليها دى وقتها الجواز مش الخطوبة ..

و جنب المشاعر و الاحاسيس و الحاجات الحلوة دى لازم يبقى فيه وقت للجد الكلام فى المستقبل الاتفاقات هيبقى نظام حياتكم ازاى ؟ هتسمح انها تشتغل ولالا و عايزين كام بيبى و نظام شقتكم هيبقى ازاى و هى هتشارك فى مصاريف البيت ولالا و انت هتساعدها فى اعمال البيت ولالا .. طب لو لا قدر الله حصل مشاكل بينكم هتستشيرو مين .. تفهمها الاسلوب اللى انت عايزها تعاملك بيه و هى تفهمك عايزاك تكلمها ازاى و تقولها ايه ؟ كل دة يبقى كلام جد صرف مش كلام رومانسى و حب 

لكن الكلام الرومانسى و المشاعر و الحب فى الخطوبة .. دة لازم .. لان بتبقى ذكريات حلوة بعد كدة .. دة غير ان بعد الجواز لو قولتو لبعض صباح الخير يبقى انتو كدة عملتو حوار و مدلعها :smile02*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هو ده الكلام


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*
بالفعل أول حاجة لازم تعملها عشان تنجح أي مشروع هو الاتفاق عشان ميكونش فيه مفاجئات بعد كدة

بس بصراحة الموضوع ده كبير مش هقدر أفيدك فيه الافاده الكاملة

لازم متخصصين أو على الأقل متزوجين يفيدوك


*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

وبعدين ؟ كده انا اتلخبطت من كتر المصاطب ديه :smile02
وبعدين انتو مصطبتنا احتلتوها اصلا عايزين ايه تانى بس ياربى ؟ :08:


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش هنضحك على بعض الخطوبة لازم يكون فيها حب و كلام حلو و مشاعر بس بحدود .. و الحدود بتختلف من بنت للتانية و من ولد للتانى و حسب العلاقة اللى بينكم .. يعنى لو جواز صالونات يبقى كرم من ربنا لو مسكت ايدها لو جواز حب و تعرفها من الاول يبقى هتقعد تقرب منها شوية هتهزر معاها حبة لكن القبلات و الاحضان بصراحة انا بعترض عليها دى وقتها الجواز مش الخطوبة ..
> تمام بجد اختى شقاوةعندك حق
> و جنب المشاعر و الاحاسيس و الحاجات الحلوة دى لازم يبقى فيه وقت للجد الكلام فى المستقبل الاتفاقات هيبقى نظام حياتكم ازاى ؟ هتسمح انها تشتغل ولالا و عايزين كام بيبى و نظام شقتكم هيبقى ازاى و هى هتشارك فى مصاريف البيت ولالا و انت هتساعدها فى اعمال البيت ولالا .. طب لو لا قدر الله حصل مشاكل بينكم هتستشيرو مين ..
> اهااااااا طيب لوعلى كام بيبى هواحناهنشترى من السوق ولااية
> ...


*لاتقلقى اناشاعرررررر
ولهااااااااااااااااااااااان
عاشق سهرااااااااان 
هعملها اميتاب بتشان
ومش بعيد تانى يوم تلاقينى
سلماااااااااااااااااااان خااااااااااان
ههههههههههه شغل افلام هندى
هههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو ده الكلام


هو راح فين الكلام
اللى بتقولى علية دا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*أيهـ آلمصآطيب آلكتير دى *
آلوآحد كل مآ يمشى فى حتهـ فى آلمنتدى يتكعبل فى مصطبة هههههـ* ^_^*


*هتآبع معآكم آلموضوع آلجآى بقى*
علشآن دهـ قُتِل نقآشاً



*.،*
​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> بالفعل أول حاجة لازم تعملها عشان تنجح أي مشروع هو الاتفاق عشان ميكونش فيه مفاجئات بعد كدة
> ايووووووووووة الله ينورعليك
> مااهولازم اعمل حسابى
> ...


تمام اوووووووووك كفايةانى بجد استفد منك
هل انت متزوج:smile02:smile02


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وبعدين ؟ كده انا اتلخبطت من كتر المصاطب ديه :smile02
> وبعدين انتو مصطبتنا احتلتوها اصلا عايزين ايه تانى بس ياربى ؟ :08:


ههههههههههه
لا منا حنين شوية قولت
اخلى الكل فى حتى واحدة سؤ بنات اوشباب
وعملتلكم احلى مصطبة كاملةمن الطرفين
هههههههههههههههههههههه


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *أيهـ آلمصآطيب آلكتير دى *
> آلوآحد كل مآ يمشى فى حتهـ فى آلمنتدى يتكعبل فى مصطبة هههههـ* ^_^*
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا سيكرت بجداااااااااا
لالا الف سلامة عليكى
اعتبرى نفسك صحبت المصطبة
هههههههههه وبجد انتى نورتى


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب اية رايكم
نتكلم فى فكرة جديدة


----------



## elamer1000 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *أيهـ آلمصآطيب آلكتير دى *
> آلوآحد كل مآ يمشى فى حتهـ فى آلمنتدى يتكعبل فى مصطبة هههههـ* ^_^*
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا للأفادة قتل نقاشا منك نستقيد

+++


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا للأفادة قتل نقاشا منك نستقيد
> 
> +++


هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
حلوة دى
تحبونتناقش فى اية


----------



## Strident (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اهمية الجمال لدى البحث عن شريكة الحياة...

يعني الشباب اد ايه الجمال مهم عندهم في شريكة حياتهم....وهل يطغى على المميزات الاخرى...

والبنات كذلك رايهم في نفس الموضوع...هل الشباب سطحيين لاهتمامهم به؟ وما رؤيتكم لنفسكم وجمالكم؟
وبرضو...هل المقولة ان الشباب يهمهم جمال البنت، والبنات يهمهم فلوس الراجل دي صح؟


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اهمية الجمال لدى البحث عن شريكة الحياة...
> 
> *يعني الشباب اد ايه الجمال مهم عندهم في شريكة حياتهم....وهل يطغى على المميزات الاخرى...
> *
> ...


بنسبة للشباب شى طبيعى جداااااا
يهمو الجمال
واعتقدالجمال 
يخطى
ويجعلهم يحبو شريكة الحياةمهما كانت العيوب
.............
اممممممممم
طبعا شى اكيد وعنواقع عايشوالبنات
يهمهم  عايزين يتجوزرجالة اغنياء معاهم فلوووووووس مااهوالزمن دااااااااا
معظم البنات لاتقبل الشاب الفقير
نادر  ماتقبلو حتى لوكان متوسط الحال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جميييل الفكره ياسمير
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جميييل الفكره ياسمير
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



طب ما تجاملي سمير بكلمتين عن رايك في الموضوع الحالي؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب ما تجاملي سمير بكلمتين عن رايك في الموضوع الحالي؟



سوري ياجوني مش اخدت بالي من الرد
حااضر 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اهمية الجمال لدى البحث عن شريكة الحياة...
> 
> يعني الشباب اد ايه الجمال مهم عندهم في شريكة حياتهم....وهل يطغى على المميزات الاخرى...
> 
> ...



اللي شيفاه الايام دي الشباب بيهتم جداااا
ان البنت اللي يرتبط بيها تكون جميله جداا

اه طبعا اكيد بيهتم بجمال البنت 

اما حكايه فلوس عند البنت 
هقولك حاجه
واحد فقير اتجوز واحده وبيحبها جدااا
وبعد الجواز اكيد بتحصل مشاكل كتيير 
ان هي عايز احتياجات ليها فابتتدايق اكيد لما مش بتكون معاه
وكمان اصعب احساس عند الرجل انه يكون مش قادر يسعد
او يكون في حد من افراد العائله محتاج حاجه وهو مش قادر يجيب علشان مفيش فلوس
بص انا عندي حاجه بقولها علطول 
مثلا لو بعد الزواج وجهه وقت الفطار او ..او 
هيقولها اتفضلي حببتي شويه حب كلي هههههه
ومش معنا كدا انه يكون غني لالا مش بقصد كدا خاااااالص
يكون علي الاقل مكفي احتياجات البيت
انا طولت في الحته دي علشان تفهموا ليه البنت بتبص
علي اللي عنده فلوس
​


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اللي شيفاه الايام دي الشباب بيهتم جداااا
> ان البنت اللي يرتبط بيها تكون جميله جداا
> 
> اه طبعا اكيد بيهتم بجمال البنت
> ...



كملي ارجوكي...انا شخصياً شايف كلامك صح جداً....

ويا ريت لو تقولي كمان ايه اللي خلاكي تقولي ان الشباب مهتم اوي بالجمال (هل شفتيهم مثلاً يفضلوا العنوسة عن الجواز بواحدة نص نص؟) وكذلك الستات....انا سعيد بالنقط اللي اثرتيها...بس اشرحيلنا اكتر نقطة الست...وهل دي اهم حاجة في العريس ولا فيه حاجات اهم...
وما اقصدش الحالة المثالية ولكن بنات النهاردة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كملي ارجوكي...انا شخصياً شايف كلامك صح جداً....
> 
> ويا ريت لو تقولي كمان ايه اللي خلاكي تقولي ان الشباب مهتم اوي بالجمال (هل شفتيهم مثلاً يفضلوا العنوسة عن الجواز بواحدة نص نص؟) وكذلك الستات....انا سعيد بالنقط اللي اثرتيها...بس اشرحيلنا اكتر نقطة الست...وهل دي اهم حاجة في العريس ولا فيه حاجات اهم...
> وما اقصدش الحالة المثالية ولكن بنات النهاردة





دا اللي شيفاه قدامي كتجارب شخصيه او من ناس حوليا
اي ولد بيكون عايز يرتبط بيشوف بنت تكون حلوه 
والمصيبه اللي بتعصبني يكون واحد شكله مش حلو خالص
انا عارفه ان دا ربنا خلقه كدا بس لما بيكون عايز واحده يختار
بنت قمه في الجمال 

لاطبعا في بنات كتير مش بتفكر في الفلوس 
(خدي القرد علي ماله بكره يروح المال ويفضل القرد علي حاله )هههه
في بنات كتيير بتفكر بعقلها ماممكن يكون غني لكن شخصيه مش كويسه خااالص
وممكن يكون مش غني بس مش فقير جداا 
ويكون شخصيته مثاليه 
اهم حاجه انه يعرف يفتح بيت  ويكون في صفات علي حسب كل بنت اللي بتتمناه

​


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

طب شاب مثالي (متسامح - صبور - عطوف - عاقل) ولكن فقير ام شاب معقول (مستهتر قليلاً - متطلب بعض الشيء - إلخ) ولكن غني؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب شاب مثالي (متسامح - صبور - عطوف - عاقل) ولكن فقير ام شاب معقول (مستهتر قليلاً - متطلب بعض الشيء - إلخ) ولكن غني؟



هههههه
يعني الصفات متسامح -صبور-عطوف-عاقل
بتكون في الفقير بس لالا طبعا
مافي ناس كتير بتكون مستواها المادي معقول
وبتكون فيها صفات كتير
بس الواحده مش تبص علي ان هييجي فارس الاحلام كامل
لان دا مستحيل لازم تتغاضا عن صفه واتنين
يعني ممكن يكون غني وممكن شكله مش حلو اووي
او ممكن يكون بيشرب سجاير او..او..
او ممكن يكون فقير وشكله جميل وصفاته مش كلها جميله

بس انا من وجهه نظري ببص لقدام
علي المشاكل اللي هتحصل بعدين 
​


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مرحبااااااااااااا
ياشباب


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*فينكم يا جدعات وجدعااااااااان
هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

تصدق انا نسيت خاااااالص المصطبه دي هههه

​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تصدق انا نسيت خاااااالص المصطبه دي هههه
> 
> ​


كويس انى فكرتك  :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه ده
احنا عندنا مصطبه 
زي البني ادمين ^__^


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ايه ده
> احنا عندنا مصطبه
> زي البني ادمين ^__^


*طبعا وصاحبها سمورة 
اخوك حبيبك بتاعتى انا المصطبة دى 
منور يا بيترررررررررر*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> كويس انى فكرتك  :yahoo::yahoo:



ههههههههههههههه

 


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ايه ده
> احنا عندنا مصطبه
> زي البني ادمين ^__^



ايه دا مين بيتر عندنا ياااامرحبا 
فينك ياابني ؟!
ازيك بقا


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*سيبى الواد فى حالو هومش قدك 
خليكى معاياهنااااااااا :wub:*
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*ههههههههه احنا ندخل هنا برحتنا 
مصطبة مشتركة *​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه احنا ندخل هنا برحتنا
> مصطبة مشتركة *​


*عشم ابليس فى الفروالة والموز* :t32:


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه احنا ندخل هنا برحتنا
> مصطبة مشتركة *​




:yahoo::yahoo:



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *سيبى الواد فى حالو هومش قدك
> خليكى معاياهنااااااااا *
> هههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه


​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه احنا ندخل هنا برحتنا
> مصطبة مشتركة *​



ههههههههههههه
منوووووووره حبيبة قلبي 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

وردتي منوره حببتي

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​
> ههههههههههههه
> منوووووووره حبيبة قلبي
> ​


*ده نورك يا روما *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *عشم ابليس فى الفروالة والموز* :t32:


*ليه يكنش كاتب على بابها ممنوع دخول البنات وانا معرفش 
يابنى اقرا اسمها وانت تعرف هههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتو لحقتوتحتلوالمصطبة من اولها كداااااا
فينكم يا رجالة
*


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه يكنش كاتب على بابها ممنوع دخول البنات وانا معرفش
> يابنى اقرا اسمها وانت تعرف هههههههههه*​


*وبعدين دى اسمها مصطبة رجالى وبناتى 
يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدراس 
:t32:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

احنا اكتر ههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *وبعدين دى اسمها مصطبة رجالى وبناتى
> يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدراس
> :t32:*


*انت بتقولى انا ما علشان كدا انا هنا 
يكنش انا اللى قولت من شوية عشم ابليس فى الموز 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> احنا اكتر ههههههههه​


*هااااااااااااااار اسوح يا مرمر :kap:*


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انت بتقولى انا ما علشان كدا انا هنا
> يكنش انا اللى قولت من شوية عشم ابليس فى الموز
> *​


*مترسيلك على بر امان لى ابيض لى اسود :spor2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ابيضسود ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*بنوركـ مرمورتى إزيكـ يآ قمرآيهـ 3 >*


على فكرة خروجنآ من هنآ خسآرة على مصطبتكم
مكآن مفيهوش بنآت = مكآن بسهولة يتفآت

*بقول شعر *:spor2:



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *بنوركـ مرمورتى إزيكـ يآ قمرآيهـ 3 >*
> 
> ...


*يلا بينا يا بنات على مصطبتنا 
خلهم يهشوا من غيرنا هو فى حد غيرنا اصلا 
هنمشى مش هتلاقوا حد*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ابيضسود ​


*سبحانك ياااااااااااااارب*


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *بنوركـ مرمورتى إزيكـ يآ قمرآيهـ 3 >*
> 
> ...


*هااااااااااااااااار اسوح انتى هنااااااا 
وقال بقوة الشعر قال هههههههههههههه
:banned: برا المصطبة يا بنوتة بالازوق كدا هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا بينا يا بنات على مصطبتنا
> خلهم يهشوا من غيرنا هو فى حد غيرنا اصلا
> هنمشى مش هتلاقوا حد*​


*اناهناوبيتر جاى فى السكة*


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *بقول شعر *:spor2:



طبعاااااااا انا مؤيد اوي للجملة دي!

ومن عندي انا:

فعدة الست بميت راجل


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *بنوركـ مرمورتى إزيكـ يآ قمرآيهـ 3 >*
> 
> ...





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا بينا يا بنات على مصطبتنا
> خلهم يهشوا من غيرنا هو فى حد غيرنا اصلا
> هنمشى مش هتلاقوا حد*​



*ليكوا حق تقولوا كدة
مهو طالما مفيش غير الشباب اللي بيقولوا الكلام اللي على مزاجكم وبس

يبقى منين هنلاقي حد تاني هنا ؟؟ 

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هى علشآن آلحقيقة صعبة
تبقى على مزآجنآ إحنآ
:smile01




*.،*​


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> هى علشآن آلحقيقة صعبة
> تبقى على مزآجنآ إحنآ
> ...



*حقيقة ؟؟؟

ليه ؟؟ هو أنتوا بس اللي بتمتلكوا الحقيقة وبتتكلموا بيها والباقي جهلة ؟!

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

حآشآ وكلآ ... إنت بتقولنى كلآم مآقولتوش  ..!


ببسآطة دآ إللى حصل فى آلمصطبة آلرجآلى
او هنآ 


مجرد إقرآر وآقع
وأعتقد كدآ إن آلوآقع = آلحقيقة ..؟؟





على فكرة أستآذ جرجس إحنآ كنآ بنهزر أصلاً  

 



*.،*​


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هى علشآن *آلحقيقة صعبة*
> تبقى *على مزآجنآ* إحنآ
> ...





Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> حآشآ وكلآ ... إنت بتقولنى كلآم مآقولتوش  ..!
> 
> ...



*ههههه على فكرة مش هو ده المعني المقصود منك من كلمة (حقيقة) في مشاركتك الأولى :a63:

لكن عشان زوقك ده بس أنا هسكت :smile01

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه ده انتو عملتو مصطبه ميكس--  
 منورين كلكم مع بعض--


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مش ديه مصطبة ميكس ؟ امال ليه عايزين يطردونا يابنات ؟ :nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

انا رايح النسائية مليش دعوة


----------



## girgis2 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> *ببسآطة دآ إللى حصل فى آلمصطبة آلرجآلى
> او هنآ
> 
> 
> ...



*نفسي أعلق ع الكلام ده
بس يالا الطيب أحسن برضة
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طبعاااااااا انا مؤيد اوي للجملة دي!
> 
> ومن عندي انا:
> 
> فعدة الست بميت راجل


*معلش معلش اصلا مختش بالى من الكلمة 
ساعات كتير جداااااا قعدت الست مش بميت رجل 
دا على حسب مفهومك انت*


girgis2 قال:


> *ليكوا حق تقولوا كدة
> مهو طالما مفيش غير الشباب اللي بيقولوا الكلام اللي على مزاجكم وبس
> 
> يبقى منين هنلاقي حد تاني هنا ؟؟
> ...


*قول قووووووووووووووووولها سمعنى يا برنس ههههههههههه*


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هى علشآن آلحقيقة صعبة
> تبقى على مزآجنآ إحنآ
> ...


*اة طبعا يااوختى وحقيقة مرة كمان
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


girgis2 قال:


> *حقيقة ؟؟؟
> 
> ليه ؟؟ هو أنتوا بس اللي بتمتلكوا الحقيقة وبتتكلموا بيها والباقي جهلة ؟!
> 
> *​


*شى اكييييييييييد يا برنس*


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> حآشآ وكلآ ... إنت بتقولنى كلآم مآقولتوش  ..!
> 
> ...


*لالالا ولايهمك فى مصطبة سمورة 
تاخدى حقك بالكامل انا صاحب الموضوع*


girgis2 قال:


> *ههههه على فكرة مش هو ده المعني المقصود منك من كلمة (حقيقة) في مشاركتك الأولى :a63:
> 
> لكن عشان زوقك ده بس أنا هسكت :smile01
> 
> *​


*هودا الكلام المعقول عين العقل يا استازى*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه ده انتو عملتو مصطبه ميكس--
> منورين كلكم مع بعض--


*نووووووووووووووووورتى يا عملاقة 
الغةالعربية نوووووووووووورتى بجداااااااااااا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمرررررررررررر
ويارب تتحقى للى نفسك فية*


Desert Rose قال:


> مش ديه مصطبة ميكس ؟ امال ليه عايزين يطردونا يابنات ؟ :nunu0000:


*لا دى مصطبة سمير الشاعر 
تجمع بين رجالى وبناتى*
*وانا صاحب الموضوع*


johnnie قال:


> انا رايح النسائية مليش دعوة


*روح قلبى معاك بقى*


girgis2 قال:


> *نفسي أعلق ع الكلام ده
> بس يالا الطيب أحسن برضة
> *​


*عندى فكرة حلوة لماتفتح هبقى اقولها 
علشان نتناقش كلنافيها يا استازى جرجس2*


----------



## Samir poet (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاوزين نتناقش فى موضوع
الغيرة بين الطرفين 
وهما مخطوبين
*


----------

